# Serendipity :)



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I did this ringshooter with a view to shooting Tex's heavy natural latex tubes doubled at half butterfly. I overestimated the length needed and it was a bit too long for half butterfly and i don't feel safe shooting full butterfly.

I didn't really want to have to cut this precious rubber so I pseudotapered it the way one would with single tubes...AND IT'S BRILLIANT! Chucks 1" lead like it's nothing. Very pleased.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Futuristic elegance is the only way I can describe that sling...very nice!!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Nice, I failed at the slingbow so far, I just cant plan what i make. I have to just start whittling and see what happens, The only thing i know when i start is maybe the style of grip or size of ammo. If i still had a forge i would make a ton of hand forged eye bolts and angle plates for ya.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh I would LOVE to have a forge !! I've still got the gear to forge small blades like carving tools (not that I need any more of those now !!) but not for the bigger stuff I'd love to do. It would be too noisy here


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

1" rocks chucked like nothing ? i bet you could bring down a house with that slingshot.

i dont think it was a mistake that you overestimated the length, i think the tubes and

slingshot were subliminally telling you what was best.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Unique!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to adapt to the situation! nice looking slingshot!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks guys.  Might go on safari with this one....the .44 magnum of SS


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

You make some great slingshots. ' Slingshots with attitude' lol.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

thank you...this one feels perfect with the 38 gramme oval fishing weights...just tried one out against an old mobile phone...still searching for most of the pieces...some may have evaporated !


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ruthiexxxx said:


> thank you...this one feels perfect with the 38 gramme oval fishing weights...just tried one out against an old mobile phone...still searching for most of the pieces...some may have evaporated !


video or pics of the destruction wouldve been fantastic ! i can actually picture you turning green and yelling- "RUTH SMASH !!!" RAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!


----------

